# Best & easiest food to eat on on a LID



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

Saw several articles and books. Which foods have been the easiest, most delicious ?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I liked the natural peanut butter on matzo crackers. And pasta with veggies and olive oil.

But to be honest with you, it all got old after about day 8.


----------



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

These sugar-free popsicles are good and appear safe: http://www.popsicle.com/products/Popsicle.aspx

Fresh strawberries

Liquid egg whites baked or fried with sliced onions and onion powder

Unsalted peanut butter self-ground fresh at Safeway

Streit's 100% while wheat matzos

Coke zero, Pepsi max, regular coke.

*Anyone think any of these are a problem ?*


----------

